# Recommendation on front suspension upgrade



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I’m getting ready to upgrade the engine in my 70 Conv GTO. The suspension on this car can best be described as soft. It rolls like crazy in turns. I would like to improve the handling of this car but I’m also concerned that the new deeper oil pan will bottom out when I go over bumps and dips. It has bottomed out on the front crossmember several times already. With the deeper pan I’m worried I’ll rip it out and do catastrophic damage to the engine. What’s the best way to upgrade this suspension? Is replacing the front shocks and springs enough? Thanks for your help. 

Mike


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The deeper pan which drops down is probably a mistake for the street and may always be a concern and need a watchful eye as to road conditions. It may have been a better choice to go with a pan that has the side kick-out that adds the extra oil capacity. It still has a low profile and won't hang to low. https://www.jegs.com/i/Canton-Racin...MIjqmHnLHo3gIVpf_jBx1uvAkEEAQYAiABEgLMc_D_BwE

You may want to decide what you are expecting out of your suspension and its ride quality and then build the suspension to meet your needs. There are many ways to get to where you want and this has been covered on the forums several times. Different members have gone different routes from pro-touring coil overs to stock rebuilds. The $$budget may be a deciding factor as some options are not inexpensive.

I suggest doing your research and read a few online articles and perhaps get a book on GM suspensions and handling. Arm yourself with the correct knowledge so you only have to buy your parts once and get the ride you are looking for. The GTO suspension is the same as any GM A-body and you may find a few more articles under a Chevelle search.

You have many options: sway bars - stock or oversized; bushings - rubber or polyurethane; front A-arms - stock or tubular; rear control arms (adjustable or non-adjustable) - rubber bushings, polyurethane, Delsphere, & Rotojoint; springs - stock, HD, custom, lowering or raising; shocks - stock oil style, gas, adjustable like the QA1/UMI/Blistein brands.

Everything needs to be matched and paired together so it all works in unison and gives you the handling & ride you are looking for. Many of the big name brands offer a complete package where everything is matched to work together and takes the guessing out. But, you want to know what it is that you are buying - so knowledge of the different offerings and material types can provide you with a better decision when the time comes to order your parts. What one person likes and recommends may suck for another. So get informed and then go from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

In my humble opinion - 
1. All new bushings (poly where possible)
2. coilovers
3. larger sway bar

The car will ride like a completely different / new car....


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

I can't sing the accolades enough. I had a 68 Camaro that I stuck Viking fully adjustable aluminum coilovers on. I also bought tubular A arms- nothing expensive, and a QA1 swap bar. 

The coilovers were expensive and they were worth every penny. you can not just throw them on. You have to adjust them just right. But throw the wrench in your car and if you go to the track, you can stiffen them up, then loosen them up for the drive home. I liked them so much I replicated the setup on the 64 gto I have. I have not installed them on the gto yet but I was extremely happy with viking. I figured the a-arms were basically just welded up tubes and there was not need to buy hotchis. The QA1 sway bar was like 150 bucks. it was nothing and had extremely good reviews and a good reputation.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Every bushing on my 1974 Z28 is poly. Body,A frame, tie rod, lower/uppers ball joints, heck even the radiator pads are poly. Bought them for looks (car is red)and function. The ride is not bad and no side roll at all. Took it on a tight exit ramp off the freeway doing 70 like a champ. I have had this car done for five years with no squeaks. Then again it does not not get driven in the rain if at all possible. Btw I do have a 1 1/8 front sway bar I may sell. From a 67 I believe. Not sure up to what years it will fit.


----------

